# Clocks go back this weekend!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

A reminder that the clocks go back by one hour this weekend, so at least it means an extra hour in bed on Sunday morning!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad you told us because I would have been an hour ahead of everyone! xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

oh i thought they went forward     i never get it right!

woo hoo an extra hours sleep!!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Here's a rhyme that some of you maybe aware of, my Nana taught me years ago  

'Spring forward, fall back'

Enjoy the extra hour girls  

Jennie
  x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know, an extra hour to enjoy, woohoo....


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

see i always say 'spring back, leap forward'    
where on earth and why i think that god only knows!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tony said:


> ...so at least it means an extra hour in bed on Sunday morning!


If only! 

Thanks for the reminder though.

C~x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Caz said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > ...so at least it means an extra hour in bed on Sunday morning!
> ...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I need therapy, the first thing I thought of was "an hour longer on FF!"

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue  

Perfect! after working the last 3 weekend I need that extra hour!!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

What does an extra hour in bed look like?!?!?!

C will just be up earlier as a result and it's going to hurt more than usual!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kitten1 said:


> What does an extra hour in bed look like?!?!?!
> 
> C will just be up earlier as a result and it's going to hurt more than usual!!!


Depends who's in the bed


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kitten it looks like a warm, snuggly duvet, no alarms, no noise or  inturuptions


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

thank god i always look forward to the clocks going back, im on at 4am on sunday so in real life thats 5am so a whole hours more sleep 

yipeee

xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Can someone bump this thread in the morning as i will forget again


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

(just showing off really as its the first time ive actually remembered in years   )

Tony thanks for getting up special just to remind me    (or was you only just going to bed   )


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

suppose I should get on an change the clocks.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Shame no-one told my DS about the extra hour in bed! I've already been up for over an hour!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

We changed the clocks before we went to bed and, predictably, C was awake at 5am!!   

He then wanted his lunch at 10am!!    (Normally has it at 11.30)

Knackered now.......... hope he sleeps in a bit tomorrow!!    (I can dream can't I?!?!?)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I still forgot!!!  I had already been on the Wii for 3 hours, was getting ready to think about lunch and DH told me that it was only 10:30!  

Sue


----------

